# Fishman Fluence vs. EMG 57/66 set



## Silence2-38554 (Jan 28, 2015)

So, these seem to be the most praised actives on the market right now, just curious if anyone has had any experience with both. I've tried the 57/66 & actually liked them quite a bit, which is weird for me to say about an EMG pickup. I have not had a chance to try the new Fishmans but they seem to be all the rage among professional players at the moment. The voice switching seems to be a pretty rad feature as well!


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Feb 3, 2015)

anyone?


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Feb 8, 2015)

Noone has experience with both of these sets? Fo those of you that have installed the Fishman pickups yourself, are they any lighter than the EMG's? By design it looks like they should be....


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 9, 2015)

I was gonna say it's because Ola hasn't demo'd them.

There's just 1 problem with that hypothesis.



I guess it's because they're not available for 7 or 8 string. They really should though. The ability to switch between active and passive like tones is VERY cool, and I'm heartwarmed (huh, guess that's not really a word ) by this blurb:

"Rule 1 - The tones of the great classic and aftermarket pickups are the benchmarks by which all other pickups are judged. These tones and timbres are not negotiable; they are the sound of electric guitars. Period."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 9, 2015)

Doesn't the Ken Susi sig have Fluence pickups? His is a 7-string model.


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 9, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Doesn't the Ken Susi sig have Fluence pickups? His is a 7-string model.



yes it does


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 9, 2015)

Tbh, judging by ola's video (who makes his gear demo's sound the same whatever product he uses anyway) i don't hear a lot of difference between the voicings, might be due to youtube compression but i'm not hearing anything a regular emg 81 couldn't do.

Concept is cool though, and it does sound good, but so do emg's (there, i said it!)


----------



## Zado (Feb 9, 2015)

EMG is a safe bet,FF would be more of an experiment,you decide.


----------



## pwsusi (Feb 9, 2015)

I have a set of the fishman...they're sick. They sound just like the EMG's and of course with the multiple voicings you can switch over. Two killer sounds in one.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 16, 2015)

I gotta vouch for Fluence, too! I've got the 6 and 7 string modern set, and they're amazing. The EMG style voicing is every bit as aggressive, tight, and clear as en EMG, but with a wider dynamic response and just an overall more natural, organic sound. And the passive sound is so nice and brown... Fantastic. Go with them!


----------



## frank falbo (Feb 19, 2015)

I was at 6-string.com just a couple days ago and literally A/B'd Fluence against the EMG 57/66. It was night and day. The guys at 6-string were totally hearing it.


----------



## grimm26 (Feb 18, 2016)

frank falbo said:


> I was at 6-string.com just a couple days ago and literally A/B'd Fluence against the EMG 57/66. It was night and day. The guys at 6-string were totally hearing it.


Night and day difference in what way?


----------



## Quiet Coil (Feb 18, 2016)

I really like the Fluence Classic set, the "PAF" voice is pretty sweet and the Hot Rod voice gives you a beefier humbucker sound at the flick of switch.


----------

